# Best filter/ heater for a 190 corner tank



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Im after buying my first tropical aquarium. I have seen a juwel triton 190 corner tank in a shop for £470. That includes tank, stand and filter/heater in 1. I was gonna order this but after looking on eBay I may be able to buy tank and cabinet for £200. So am I better off buying all juwel kit together or should I buy second hand tank(perfect condition) and buy an external filter and a heater


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Any fish people out there


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an external Aqua One Aquis 700 in my Trigon 190 marine tank, having recently replaced a tetra tec ex700 that failed:censor:. the aqua one is a great filter, I have the 1000 in my other freshwater tank, solid and reliable.

As for heaters I have a Jaegar in mine which replaced the original Jewel one which couldn't get up to temp! I like the look of the fluval E series though and might end up going with these for my 2 tanks sometime soon.


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry should have added it depends what you plan to stock as the internal Jewel set up is pretty decent, I used mine for ages infact at one point I run it along with an external when I had a few messy plecs in the Trigon.

I only took the internal out when I upgraded to Marine, though I still run the filter pump minus the filter pads for additional water movement.


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'm buying a tank without filter for definate now as its gonna work out much cheaper. As much as id love to keep marine this is my first aquarium so I'm sticking with tropical for now. Would I be best off with a juwel internal or go for external and desperate heater?


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

If I got a Jewel tank with a Jewel internal, I'd be happy using it. 
If I was buying a tank without a filter I'd go with an external (in fact that's what I did recently with a Jewel Vision 180 and bought an Eheim 2224 external filter for it). The filter copes well with the fish I have in the tank at the moment, I'm not heavily stocked but building up the numbers gradually. So far it's been great, easy to setup and runs silently.


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

For me if theres no internal in the one you buy I'd go for an external, a decent size one that can cope with a slightly bigger tank than you get so for the Trigon 190 I'd go for something like the aqua one aquis 1000 (I have a smaller filter in mine as it's marine and primarily used for water movement and phosphate remover etc and not filtration).

If you get a slightly bigger filter you shouldn't have any trouble if stocking sensibly.

As for the heater its not easy getting one that fits in the internal compartment but you can fit one elsewhere, if the tank doesn't have the filter black box anymore then even better and any decent brand heater will do.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Will adding real plants add to water pollution or is it better for the tank. I know I'd need to give aquarium a good cycle before adding fish but would I need to wait longer with real plants


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

The plants won't cause pollution so you'll be okay adding them at the start but the can clog the filters a bit so probably another reason to go with external.

If you get a newer Triton with the T5 lights then their great for plants mine grew really quickly in mine, much prefer real to fake. Having said that my current freshwater tank has fake but still looks OK.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Found this in my photobucket account! Here's an old pic of my Trigon when it was freshwater












Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I've looked at a 300w fluvel e series heater with a fluvel 306 filter


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

geetarman said:


> Found this in my photobucket account! Here's an old pic of my Trigon when it was freshwater
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's what I'm aiming for


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

The 306 looks like a good bit of kit, never used fluval externals so can't comment on the quality, I remember they used to have an issue with using ribbed hoses that folk mentioned clogged up easily, no idea if that's true or if they still use them.

Most others use normal see through hose.

The e series heaters look good, be interested to know how you get on with them as I quite fancy a couple for my tanks.


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I'll bear that in mind about the hoses and see what they use. Once I get products sorted and tank started I'll start a thread so you can keep an eye on the progress of heater and filter. May save you some cash if they turn out to be rubbish


----------

